# Can you help me find out what my tortoise is?



## tatiumco (May 24, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here. My name is Tatiana 
I received this little guy yesterday as a surprise gift. I know a tad bit about tortoises because I used to own a Red Eared Slider and I did research on all kinds of turtles.
*This little guy looks like a tortoise if I'm not mistaken, but what kind?*
Is he a yellow-footed tortoise? That's the closest I can find similarities too.

I just want to be able to take care of him like I need to. But I must know what kind of tortoise he is  Hope you guys can help! I'm getting all of his necessities today.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2013)

Hi Tatiana, and welcome to the Forum!

Because I can't really see the nose of your tortoise, I'm going to assume it is a redfooted tortoise (Geochelone carbonaria), because they are more common in the pet trade than the Yellowfooted.

There's a whole lot of good redfooted reading at the Tortoise Library


----------



## tatiumco (May 24, 2013)

Hi! And thank you so much for the quick response! I am very excited I know what Mr. Franklin Godzuki here is!  (You can thank my husband for Franklin's middle name, haha)
He will have his proper enclosure by this evening, thanks again!

BTW here's a better pic of his face:


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 24, 2013)

welcome! I see a little redfoot there. agree with Yvonne to check out the Tortoise Library, heard they have great red foot info


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2013)

Well, now I'm not so sure of my I.D. could it possibly be a baby gopher tortoise? Are you in the South Eastern U.S.?


----------



## tatiumco (May 24, 2013)

You know what? You might be onto something here, lol!
I did look it up and he looks like a Gopher Tortoise. I DO live in Florida! I really think that's what he is, haha.


----------



## Mgridgaway (May 24, 2013)

I thought "easy, redfoot" at first, but I once I saw that I face I knew it wasn't. Looked up baby gopher tortoise and that is clearly what it is 

Just to be clear, keeping Gopher Tortoises as pets in Florida is illegal without a permit.


----------



## EricIvins (May 24, 2013)

That is a Gopher Tortoise...


----------



## Cresent (Jul 12, 2013)

Your baby tortoise thats is gopher polyphemus.how is he going now? Wish he is healthy and bigger


----------



## Shelly (Jul 12, 2013)

Where did the person who gave him to you get this tortoise? If it was removed from the wild, a serious crime was committed.


----------



## Laura (Jul 12, 2013)

who gave him to you? not a great surprise when they don't even know what they had.. but now that you have him... you need to know how to care for him../..
so start reading! and about the legalities too.


----------



## Instinct (Jul 13, 2013)

Definitely thought red-footed tortoise at first glance. However, the newer photos do tend to be pointing in the direction of a Gopher. 

I would definitely take a look into the laws of your area for keeping that species of tortoise.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, Tatiana. That adorable little baby is a gopher tortoise (_Gopherus polyphemus_), which is native there in Florida. Check the laws on this species. Being endangered, you might not be allowed to keep it.


----------

